# upgrade Romex connectors



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi. I bought an old amp (Mitsubishi A-500A) I started another thread requesting info on it. Anyway, it has 2 Romex connectors on the side and that is it. I wanted to kinda "upgrade" it with some 8 or 4 guage power and ground wires "pigtail" style like amps had in the mid to later 90's. And use the other romex connector for the actual speaker outputs. I think people used to do this back in the day to similar amps just to make it easier to hook up and to make the install look cleaner. It might make the amp run better, who knows. So whats a good way to do it? Knock out one of the Romex sockets and just run the power and ground wire into the amp and solder it to the board?


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope you guys know what I'm trying to say. I just wanna mod this thing cause I think there are multiple power and ground wires. The thing has like 2 connectors on it. I want it to look nice and factory but be easier to hook up.


----------



## spooney (Nov 5, 2010)

When you are saying Romex connector are you maybe thinking Molex? Romex is the stiff wiring used in your homes electrical system. You pretty much have the right idea for replacing them. You will need to find where the power,ground,and remote wires from the connectors attach to the board and then remove them and solder on your new wiring. In some cases you may even be lucky enough to through bolt and solder a ring terminal onto the board so you have an extra touch mechanical and electrical connection. Some of the older Orion amps had a little stud implanted into the board for power and ground wires.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, thats probably what I meant. I'm a retard. The white multi-pin connectors on the side of old amps. I've been told you can still buy the harnesses at radioshack. But I would like to run 8 guage or 4 out the side. I don't want to ruin the amp in the process.


----------

